# Passer du PBook 12' 867 Mhz au 1,33 Ghz ?



## SulliX (22 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour

Je me pose la question de l'opportunité de remplacer mon PowerBook 1ère génération (867/60Go/640Mo/Airport) par le dernier modèle

- le gain de performance est t-il important ?
- Sait on à quelle période ils risquent de renouveler la gamme ?

C'est parce que j'aurais peut être un acheteur. D'après ce que j'ai vu, il se négocie 1200/1500 euros en occasion.


----------



## woulf (23 Novembre 2004)

tu gagnes dans l'affaire 400mhz, 32Mos en plus de Vram, un bus plus rapide, il me semble, un DD plus gros en série, et si tu prends un superdrive, un 4*.
Ca fait pas mal quand même 

J'ai revendu mon 17' 1e revision, donc 1ghz, à un prix intéressant et je l'ai remplacé par un 12 1,33 (principalement pour des raisons de taille  j'avais besoin de plus petit ces derniers temps), et je ne regrette absolument pas; niveau performance, c'est très difficile à apprécier mais il me semble qu'il y a du mieux, donc pour toi, ça devrait se voir plus.

En définitive, je dirai que si tu as la possibilité de bien le revendre, fais le !
Ne pas oublier qu'un ibook dernière génération, 1,2ghz et airport extreme intégré se vend neuf 1079 euros...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

Je pense que tu as tout a y gagner, maintenant, vu le rapprochement des iBook par rapport au PB, tu peux aussi considérer prendre un iBook 12", et le gonfler en ram après.
 A toi de voir si l'iBook te suffira


----------



## SulliX (23 Novembre 2004)

A l'époque ou j'ai acheté mon PowerBook, l'iBook était beaucoup moins bien.
Mais il reste à mon avis toujours un cran en dessous. Toujours pas d'entrée son, mode vidéo limité, pas de bluetooth pour communiquer avec mon téléphone, et la finition en Alu me paraît bien plus solide (aucunes traces ou rayures sur le mien, peu salissant).
Ce qui est dommage avec le nouveau PowerBook, c'est que l'adaptateur vidéo pour brancher sur la télé n'est plus fourni


----------



## woulf (23 Novembre 2004)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> A l'époque ou j'ai acheté mon PowerBook, l'iBook était beaucoup moins bien.
> Mais il reste à mon avis toujours un cran en dessous. Toujours pas d'entrée son, mode vidéo limité, pas de bluetooth pour communiquer avec mon téléphone, et la finition en Alu me paraît bien plus solide (aucunes traces ou rayures sur le mien, peu salissant).
> Ce qui est dommage avec le nouveau PowerBook, c'est que l'adaptateur vidéo pour brancher sur la télé n'est plus fourni



22 euros sur l'applestore, et c'est plus le même que sur le tien 
Cela dit il n'est pas fourni non plus avec l'ibook


----------



## kisco (23 Novembre 2004)

peut être que tu pourrais attendre janvier-février, où une mise à jour est "probable", d'après les cycles de sorties et les Keynotes...

ah ces rumeurs qu'on peut lancer quand même !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

Effectivement, on ne peut pas enlever que l'iBook est un cran en dessous du PB, mais on de doit pas négliger le fait que le fossé qui existait entre les deux, n'est plus si grand que ca. Et pour le prix, il peut etre interessant de prendre un iBook, a part usage spécifique.


----------



## SulliX (24 Novembre 2004)

- 22 Euro l'adaptateur, n'est-ce pas un peu mesquin de ne pas le fournir sur une machine à ce prix ? Je ne sais pas si l'adaptateur DVI (qui lui est fourni) est beaucoup utilisé...

 - Attendre le début d'année, c'est ce que je voulais faire à la base. Ca peut permettre eventuellement d'acheter les machines actuelles en "solde" au moment de l'apparition des nouveautées...

 - C'est vrai, le PowerBook fait payer cher ses différences avec l'iBook.

 Difficile de trouver le bon moment pour changer de machine quand celle-ci vaut encore quelque chose sans avoir besoin de trop rajouter...


----------



## woulf (24 Novembre 2004)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> - 22 Euro l'adaptateur, n'est-ce pas un peu mesquin de ne pas le fournir sur une machine à ce prix ? Je ne sais pas si l'adaptateur DVI (qui lui est fourni) est beaucoup utilisé...
> 
> Difficile de trouver le bon moment pour changer de machine quand celle-ci vaut encore quelque chose sans avoir besoin de trop rajouter...



Bin, ça peut paraître mesquin, mais on dira qu'apple pense probablement qu'il y a moins de monde susceptible de brancher son ordi à la télé qu'à un écran externe ?
J'aime beaucoup la pomme, mais il faut avouer qu'en matière de mesquinerie, ils savent parfois y faire 

Pour ce qui est du bon moment pour changer, je dirai: tant que ta machine vaut quelquechose !
A la prochaine révision, forcément son prix baissera.

Tiens par exemple, je me demandais à propos de l'ibook G4 800 de ma femme, qui n'a que 6 ou 7 mois, donc encore sous garantie, combien vaut il aujourd'hui, non seulement eu égard aux 2 révisions intervenues entretemps, mais surtout à la baisse de prix de près de 130 euros du modèle neuf, sans parler de l'intégration airport extreme..., bin difficile à dire, mais pas lourd je crains...


----------



## SulliX (24 Novembre 2004)

Histoire d'avoir une idée du rythme des mises à jour, un petit historique fait à partir des pecifs sur http://www.info.apple.com/support/applespec.html

 2004.04
 PowerBook G4 Family (12,15 and 17-inch)

 2003.09
 PowerBook G4 (12-inch DVI)
 PowerBook G4 (15-inch FW 800)
 PowerBook G4 (17-inch 1.33GHz)

 2003.01
 PowerBook G4 (12-inch) (le mien !! )
 PowerBook G4 (17-inch)

 2002.11
 PowerBook G4 Titanium:
 PowerBook G4 (1GHz/867MHz)

 2002.04
 PowerBook G4 (DVI)

 2001.10
 PowerBook G4 (Gigabit Ethernet)

 2001.01
     PowerBook G4 (Titanium)

 2000.04
 PowerBook G3     PowerBook G3 (FireWire)

 1999.05
 PowerBook G3 (Bronze Keyboard, 400 MHz)
 PowerBook G3 (Bronze Keyboard, 333 MHz)

 1998.10
 PowerBook G3 Series:
 233, 250 MHz, 12.1-inch display

 1998.09
     * 233, 250, 292 MHz, 14.1-inch display
     * 233, 266, 300 MHz, 14.1-inch display
     * 233, 250, 292 MHz, 13.3-inch display

 1997.11
 PowerBook G3

 Peut on supposer qu'au plus tard il y aura une mise à jour d'ici Mai...:mouais:


----------



## SulliX (24 Novembre 2004)

Le site Consomac confirme l'analyse d'un remplacement l'année prochaine...

http://consomac.free.fr/index.php?page=powerbookg4


J'avais pas vu...
On en parle aussi ici...


----------



## ficelle (24 Novembre 2004)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Je me pose la question de l'opportunité de remplacer mon PowerBook 1ère génération (867/60Go/640Mo/Airport) par le dernier modèle
> 
> ...



wait en see 

j'ai la même machine, je ne pense pas que le passage à un 1,33 changera grand chose dans l'utilisation quotidienne.

si je dois changer, je prefere vraiment passer à quelque chose de nouveau...

par contre un petit 80/100 go en interne ainsi qu'un barrette de 1go a la place de la 512 mo m'aiderait à prendre mon mal en patience  

avec ce genre d'upgrade, mon petit al chéri abordera tranquillement sa troisieme année et sera tout content d'accueillir Tiger  :love:


----------



## audiosong (26 Novembre 2004)

le G4 867 chauffe bcp en plus. Le gain est d'environ 40%, ce qui le rend intéressant.

Maintenant, un pbook 12/867 se vend entre 500-800 euros en occase, et le nveau coûte 2000 euros.

Donc pour 1300 euros de plus, tu gagnes la garantie, plus de mémoire, la sortie DVI, le superdrive x4 au lieu de x1 (ou x2 si flashé), la vidéo 5200 64mo plus performante (parfaite pour un pb 12 avec apple display 20"), les ports USB 2.0, panther /ilife 04.

ça vaut le coup pour une utilisation vraiment nomade (et il vaudrait mieux attendre la 2e génération des futurs powerbook G5 avant d'investir dans un pb G5 qui ne sera pas disponible quel qu'il soit avant l'été prochain).

Sinon tu as tjs l'ibook 12 1,2ghz qui boosté à 768Mo côutera moins de 1200 euros (mais pas aussi performant). Donc à toi de faire le calcul.


----------



## SulliX (26 Novembre 2004)

audiosong a dit:
			
		

> le G4 867 chauffe bcp en plus. Le gain est d'environ 40%, ce qui le rend intéressant.
> 
> Maintenant, un pbook 12/867 se vend entre 500-800 euros en occase, et le nveau coûte 2000 euros.
> 
> ...


 - Je sais pas si le 867 chauffe tant que ça, ce qui est sur c'est que le ventilo se déclenche plus facilement en 10.3.6 qu'avec les précédentes versions du système

 - 500-800 euros ? Ou ça ? Pas dans les annonces de MacG en tout cas... C'est plutôt le prix d'un iBook d'occase ça...

 - J'ai pas l'intention de rajouter 1300 euros, le mien est encore sous garantie jusqu'a Mars 2006,  j'ai plus de mémoire (640), j'ai pas besoin de la sortie DVI, la version Superdrive est un peu chère à mon goût, j'ai quasiment pas de périphériques USB 2, j'ai déjà Panther/ilife 

 Je suis prêt à changer si je rajoutes pas trop (600 eur) mais après il faudra attendre Janvier voir plus...

 Un Pbook G4 1,6 Ghz avec Superdrive pour 1800 eur ferait alors parfaitement mon affaire...:love:


----------



## SulliX (19 Janvier 2005)

Décidément, les nouveaux PBook sont longs à venir...  

Mon acheteur commence à me harceler, va falloir que je lâche mon 12"   

Mais les nouveautés m'ont donné une idée...

Pour le même budget qu'un PBook, prendre un iBook + un Mac mini  :love: 

En plus, ça permet d'amortir des accessoires comme un dongle Bluetooth ou un iMic, qui peut être utilisé sur les deux...

Le mini servirait de "serveur" , pour stocker MP3, photos, et diffuser sur la télé...


----------



## Pomme (20 Janvier 2005)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, les nouveaux PBook sont longs à venir...
> 
> Mon acheteur commence à me harceler, va falloir que je lâche mon 12"
> 
> ...



C'est une mauvaise idée ça!


----------



## Pomme (20 Janvier 2005)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> C'est une mauvaise idée ça!



Oups, pardon, je voulais dire: c'est pas une mauvaise idée!  

C'est fou comme l'oubli d'un mot peut changer une phrase!


----------



## SulliX (21 Janvier 2005)

Tu sais que tu peut modifier ton message quand tu viens de le taper ?  :rateau: 
En cliquant sur ce bouton :





Sinon, j'ai trouvé un site avec quelques tests comparatifs : MacSpeedZone


----------



## kisco (22 Janvier 2005)

attention aux dernières rumeurs, tu les as lues ? cf actu MacG


----------



## Pomme (23 Janvier 2005)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que tu peut modifier ton message quand tu viens de le taper ?  :rateau:
> En cliquant sur ce bouton :
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour la p'tite info Sullix!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> A l'époque ou j'ai acheté mon PowerBook, l'iBook était beaucoup moins bien.
> Mais il reste à mon avis toujours un cran en dessous. Toujours pas d'entrée son, mode vidéo limité, pas de bluetooth pour communiquer avec mon téléphone, et la finition en Alu me paraît bien plus solide (aucunes traces ou rayures sur le mien, peu salissant).
> Ce qui est dommage avec le nouveau PowerBook, c'est que l'adaptateur vidéo pour brancher sur la télé n'est plus fourni



En fait je suis d'accord avec toi si le pwbk est un 15" ou 17", par contre, la difference entre les deux 12" ne justifie pas la difference de prix (L'ibook a un bt en option)...

Quant a la solidite, l'ibook est beaucoup plus solide que le powerbook grace a sa coque en polycarbonate et a son disque dur sur coussins en caoutchouc... En plus le powerbook recoit moins bien en wifi parcequ'il est en alu (alu=effet cage de faraday)...

J'ai eu les deux, et mon pwbk 15" recoit moins bien(d'un petit arc de cercle en moyenne) que mon ancien ibook 12"


----------



## Onra (27 Janvier 2005)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> En plus le powerbook recoit moins bien en wifi parcequ'il est en alu (alu=effet cage de faraday)...



C'est fou de continuer à lire ce genre de bêtises. Les antennes du PowerBook ne sont pas à l'intérieur de la carcasse en alu mais aux bords de l'écran, derrière des caches en plastique. Franchement je vois pas l'intérêt que vous avez tous à casser du PowerBook 12" :mouais:

Je pique une colère mais y'a de quoi. Et je sais de quoi je parle. Je suis passé d'un iBook 12" à un PowerBook 12" 1.33GHz. Ben y'a pas photo. Et pour ce qui est de la solidité. Tout dépend ce que l'on veut. Le powerBook ne se raye pas contrairement à l'iBook. Mais en cas de choc, l'alu s'enfonce alors que le polycarbonate reste nickel sauf s'il est félé...

Pour le reste, rien que la sortie DVI, l'entrée son et la carte graphique sont des éléments qui font la différence et de manière appréciable. Il est vrai que le PowerBook actuel accuse son âge et qu'un renouvellement redonnerai du charme à la gamme mais ce n'est absolument pas un PowerBook au rabais ni un iBook en alu.

Voilà... c'était mon coup de gueule du jour... désolé pour le dérangement


----------



## woulf (27 Janvier 2005)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou de continuer à lire ce genre de bêtises. Les antennes du PowerBook ne sont pas à l'intérieur de la carcasse en alu mais aux bords de l'écran, derrière des caches en plastique. Franchement je vois pas l'intérêt que vous avez tous à casser du PowerBook 12" :mouais:
> 
> Je pique une colère mais y'a de quoi. Et je sais de quoi je parle. Je suis passé d'un iBook 12" à un PowerBook 12" 1.33GHz. Ben y'a pas photo. Et pour ce qui est de la solidité. Tout dépend ce que l'on veut. Le powerBook ne se raye pas contrairement à l'iBook. Mais en cas de choc, l'alu s'enfonce alors que le polycarbonate reste nickel sauf s'il est félé...
> 
> ...



+1 

Les alu reçoivent très bien en airport, mais c'est vrai que les anciens titanium, niveau réception airport c'était pas ça, et la différence était criante par rapport aux ibook ice.

En ce qui concerne la solidité, je pense qu'alu et ibook se valent, et en tous cas je n'ai aucune rayure sur le powerbook, alors que le plastique sur le haut de l'ibook de Madame, il est tout plein de rayures qui ne se voient pas trop mais qui sont bien là.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou de continuer à lire ce genre de bêtises. Les antennes du PowerBook ne sont pas à l'intérieur de la carcasse en alu mais aux bords de l'écran, derrière des caches en plastique. Franchement je vois pas l'intérêt que vous avez tous à casser du PowerBook 12" :mouais:



en fait, on n'a aucun interet a casser du pwbk 12", c'est juste qu'il est beaucoup plus cher que l'ibook et pas tellement mieux... Quand a la moindre reception en Airport express, je persiste et je signe, les petits caches en plastiques sont la pour attenuer l'effet cage de faraday (dixit un tech 2eme niveau a 'applestore Londres...): meme pres des caches en plastique, l'effet joue encore puisque tes antenne sont toujours dans la coque en alu... Ma copine a un ibook 12", j'ai un powerbook 15", et elle recoit mieux que moi sur notre reseau wifi



> Le powerBook ne se raye pas contrairement à l'iBook. Mais en cas de choc, l'alu s'enfonce alors que le polycarbonate reste nickel sauf s'il est félé...



et le powerbook est plus fragile a l'interieur... Il faut quand meme y aller pour feler un ibook 12"... Alors qu'enfoncer une coque de pwbk, c'est assez facile...



> Pour le reste, rien que la sortie DVI, l'entrée son et la carte graphique sont des éléments qui font la différence et de manière appréciable. Il est vrai que le PowerBook actuel accuse son âge et qu'un renouvellement redonnerai du charme à la gamme mais ce n'est absolument pas un PowerBook au rabais ni un iBook en alu.



c'est sur que ca rajoute un peu de valeur, mais il faut en avoir l'utilite (d'autre part, la prise DVI n'est pas une vraie comme sur le pwbk 15 et 17"), l'entree son est un truc qui sert si on est musicien ou ce genre de chose (personnellement, je  ne vois pas d'utilite "generaliste" ou incontournable a ce genre de chose, mais bon apres chacun voit midi a sa porte...). En revanche je suis d'accord que le 15" est beaucoup mieux qu'un ibook 12" (ou meme un 14"): ecran, firewire 800, ethernet 1000, HP, clavier eclairant, etc... La, on accede au vrai luxe...


----------



## Onra (28 Janvier 2005)

C'est bien ce que je disais : qu'est-ce que vous avez contre le PowerBook 12" ? 

Je ne vais chercher à démonter tes arguments car c'est une perte de temps. Le PowerBook 12" est mieux équipé que l'iBook 12" et c'est indéniable. C'est à chacun de savoir si les plus apportés par le PowerBook nécessite l'investissement supplémentaire.

Quand au reste :



			
				fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> le powerbook est plus fragile a l'interieur...
> (...)
> la prise DVI n'est pas une vraie comme sur le pwbk 15
> (...)
> ...



Je préfère éviter de répondre sinon je vais m'énerver !!!


----------



## SulliX (28 Janvier 2005)

Je crois que ces portables sont vraiment au coeur de l'actualité...

Je n'ai plus mon Alu 12", a y'est, il est parti... :sick:

Je commence à me faire à l'idée de prendre à la place un iBook. Eventuellement...
En fait, ça dépend un peu de cette <censuré>     de mise à jour, qu'on se demande si elle viendra un jour...

C'est vrai, le PowerBook fait payer cher ses différences. Mais côte à côte, au niveau look, quand même....
Disons que dans la différence de prix, 50% est jusitifié pour le hard, et 50% pour le look...

Ce qui peut m'attirer dans l'iBook c'est l'autonomie supérieure, apparement il est moins bruyant, et puis il est peut être moins sensible au problèmes de finition que l'alu (un peu trop "souple"). Et bien sur le prix. 
Je pensais faire comme mon 12" et prendre l'extension de garantie de la Fnac, mais celle-ci a bigrement augmentée, et du coup est assez proche de l'AppleCare. Et justement, l'AppleCare est aussi moins chère pour l'iBook.

La plus grosse différence, en fait, c'est le SuperDrive non disponible sur l'iBook...

Quand j'ai acheté mon 12", l'iBook était au prix de l'alu actuel et était beaucoup moins bien. Y'avait pas photo. Mais là, c'est vraiment suivant les besoins de chacun...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

A l'extreme limite, je pense que tu peux t'acheter l'ibook et un graveur de DVD externe en firewire 400, vu la difference de prix...

La encore, le graveur de DVD est il vraiment un objet tres utile a la majorite des utilisateurs? J'en doute un peu, parceque deja le graveur de CD ROM est d'un interet limite avec itunes et les solutions alternatives (memoires flash, Ipod, DD externes, etc.)

C'est amusant de voir comme on se focalise parfois sur des gadgets et qu'on est pres a payer beaucoup plus cher pour les avoir  

Le superdrive est utile pour faire de la video, ou ce genre de trucs... Maintenant un ordinateur portable 12" est-il vraiment le top pour faire ca? Je ne sais pas, franchement... 

Je crois definitivement que quand quelqu'un veut acheter un powerbook, il a tout interet a casser sa tirelire et acheter un 15", pour que quite a payer cher, il puisse vraiment beneficier des avantages de la gamme powerbook...


----------



## woulf (28 Janvier 2005)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> A l'extreme limite, je pense que tu peux t'acheter l'ibook et un graveur de DVD externe en firewire 400, vu la difference de prix...
> 
> La encore, le graveur de DVD est il vraiment un objet tres utile a la majorite des utilisateurs? J'en doute un peu, parceque deja le graveur de CD ROM est d'un interet limite avec itunes et les solutions alternatives (memoires flash, Ipod, DD externes, etc.)
> 
> ...



Moi, ce que je pense, c'est que d'opinions personnelles on ne peut faire de dogmes 

Je pourrai te répondre que le superdrive m'est bien utile et que je n'ai pas envie de m'encombrer d'un graveur externe en ayant un portable.

Le 12 n'est pas un powerbook au rabais, il fait tout ce que font les modèles plus grands, l'encombrement en moins  et à coté d'un ibook 12, il est plus petit, moins épais et moins lourd.
J'ai du trimballer l'ibook 12 de ma femme pendant plusieurs semaines et j'étais ravi de recevoir le PB12 

Quant à la taille de l'écran, c'est aussi une question de goûts; je suis passé du powerbook 17 au 12 sans gêne particulière, et je fais de l'imovie avec, sans problèmes.

Maintenant, si le vrai avantage de la gamme powerbook c'est le clavier rétro éclairé, alors là, oui, je m'incline, mais franchement je n'ai jamais trouvé ça utile, meme si j'étais pas peu fier de l'avoir sur mon 17 
Quand on parle de gadgets....  :mouais:


----------



## SulliX (28 Janvier 2005)

Il est clair que ce qui est utile pour qqu'un, ne l'est pas forcément pour un autre...
C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il y a plusieurs modèles !!
Je pense que le Superdrive est utile pour plusieurs raisons :
- si je veux sauvegarder mes données (par ex photos), elles dépassent maintenant souvent les 700 Mo d'un CD
- permet de regrouper plusieurs CD
- pour copier des DVD (autre que vidéo)...
- cela devient un standard, en remplacement des combos !

Maintenant, vu la fréquence d'utilisation, un modèle externe peut être un bon choix. Pour sauvegarder d'autres machines, ou pour utiliser avec une autre (=> iBook + Mac mini).

On critique souvent la taille du 12". Mais faut voir la priorité : confort d'utilisation proche d'un desktop ou portabilité max ? Mois je préfère la 2ème. Le 12" me suffit pour surfer sur le coin de mon canapé. Et il est facile et discret à transporter.

Quant à l'utilité de certaines choses, je pense que l'entrée son n'est pas forcément moins utile que le réseau à 1000...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

ouais, je te l'accorde, sauf que l'entree son, tu n'en auras toujours pas l'utilite quand les bornes ethernet seront passe a 1000 en standard  

je crois cela dit que pour ton usage tu seras aussi bien avec un ibook+graveur externe (voire dd externe, si tu as vraiment plein de photos!!)

regarde celui-la:

http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/57262/art/lacie/graveur-dvd-16x-d2-dvd-rw.html

avec un ibook, je crois que ca te revient moins cher de toute facon... 

(En plus je crois qu'il est mieux qu'un superdrive...)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

> Moi, ce que je pense, c'est que d'opinions personnelles on ne peut faire de dogmes



oui c'est clair, mais bon, le superdrive n'est pas indispensable a la plupart des gens qui ont leur portable pour faire du traitement de texte...



> Je pourrai te répondre que le superdrive m'est bien utile et que je n'ai pas envie de m'encombrer d'un graveur externe en ayant un portable.



c'est probablement vrai dans ton cas, mais regarde: combien de gens utilisent leur portable pendant leurs deplacement (i.e. dans le train, dans le metro, etc.)? Peu... Combien gravent des DVD si regulierement qu'ils doivent emporter leur DVD externe ou pire, l'utiliser en dehors de chez eux dans les transports??



> Le 12 n'est pas un powerbook au rabais, il fait tout ce que font les modèles plus grands, l'encombrement en moins


c'est pas vrai, il a pas la meme prise DVI, pas de firewire 800, pas d'ethernet giga...



> et à coté d'un ibook 12, il est plus petit, moins épais et moins lourd.
> J'ai du trimballer l'ibook 12 de ma femme pendant plusieurs semaines et j'étais ravi de recevoir le PB12



Il faut quand meme etre sensible car l'ibook fait 100g de plus que le powerbook 12" 



> Quant à la taille de l'écran, c'est aussi une question de goûts; je suis passé du powerbook 17 au 12 sans gêne particulière, et je fais de l'imovie avec, sans problèmes.Maintenant, si le vrai avantage de la gamme powerbook c'est le clavier rétro éclairé, alors là, oui, je m'incline, mais franchement je n'ai jamais trouvé ça utile, meme si j'étais pas peu fier de l'avoir sur mon 17
> Quand on parle de gadgets....  :mouais:



Ben c'est vrai que c'est un peu du luxe, le clavier retro-eclaire, mais c'est si beau... :love: 
Quant a la taille de l'ecran, essaye de lire des articles de recherches en pdf avec un 12" et on en reparle... La encore c'est une question d'utilisation, mais bon, objectivement et sans etre de mauvaise foi, un ecran 15" c'est confortable, compare a un 12" qui est quand meme un peu petit...

C'est dommage qu'apple n'ait pas fait un pwbk 13"...


----------



## woulf (28 Janvier 2005)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> c'est probablement vrai dans ton cas, mais regarde: combien de gens utilisent leur portable pendant leurs deplacement (i.e. dans le train, dans le metro, etc.)? Peu... Combien gravent des DVD si regulierement qu'ils doivent emporter leur DVD externe ou pire, l'utiliser en dehore de chez eux dans les transports??
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Cette obsession de vouloir convaincre...
Je me démerde très bien sur mon 12 à tout faire, du traitement de texte (toute la journée), excel, montage vidéo, iphoto, wow etc...
Et je pourrai te dire que le FW800 y'a surement encore moins de monde qui l'utilise qu'un superdrive.
Et quand je suis chez moi je n'ai PAS ENVIE d'avoir un superdrive externe à la patte... un point c'est tout.

Bien sur que plus l'écran est grand plus c'est confortable... Lapalisse ne te démentirait pas 

Après à chacun selon ses besoins et ses envies, on dirait que tu as envie de TE convaincre qu'ibook et powerbook 15 sont des meilleurs choix qu'un powerbook 12...

Sullix à la base ne demandait qu'une chose: si le gain se sentirait entre un 12 867 et un 12 1,33 

en ce qui me concerne j'en resterai à ça, je n'ai pas la prétention de détenir la vérité absolue ni le monopole de la bonne ou mauvaise foi.   Puisque de toutes façons tu as raison, je te laisse le dernier mot.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Mais je ne voudrais pas que tu te meprennes. Le Powerbook est une belle machine, tres similaire a l'ibook 12", et on peut donc etre tres content avec.

Cela dit, a moins d'avoir des besoins tres specifiques et non-negociables(12" graveur DVD interne et entree son), je crois dans l'absolu le pwbk 12" est le maillon faible des portables apple en matiere de rapport qualite/prix (plus a cause du prix que de la qualite d'ailleurs)

donc l'ibook est, dans une majorite de cas, a mon avis, une bien meilleure affaire et un meilleur choix (encore une  fois si on n'utilise pas l'entree son et si on utilise rarement le graveur DVD)...

Je ne cherche pas a te convaincre, mais plutot a eclairer le choix des autres utilisateurs. Apres tu peux faire ce que tu veux, ca ne me derange pas


----------



## SulliX (29 Janvier 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Cette obsession de vouloir convaincre...
> Sullix ?a base ne demandait qu'une chose: si le gain se sentirait entre un 12 867 et un 12 1,33
> .



Et en fait je n'ai pas eu bcp de rÃ©ponses...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Je peux te parler sur la base d'un ibook 800 (le mien avant) vs un ibook 1.25(celui de ma copine) avec tous les deux 768Mb de ram et un airport extreme: la difference n'est pas "frappante", peut etre un peu... Mais c'est pas le jour et la nuit, si tu veux tout savoir...

Je suppose que c'est a peu pres la meme chose pour un powerbook 12"s


----------



## Balooners (29 Janvier 2005)

Bon, je veus pas faire de mal a Onra,  mais je me lance  :

perso, j'ai un Powerbook 12" SuperDrive, équipé en Airport, Je suis dans une école toute équipée en Wifi, dans les salles de cours, les bornes ne sont pas forcement à coté, j'ai fais acheter à des potes de cours, environ 4 ibook et 3 PowerBook 15 tout en offre MIPE. je m'y connais pas trop mal dans ce domaine là, et j'ai tout testé, normal, c'est moi qui leur aient tout installé. Et je peut te dire, que par rapport à un iBook mon 12" et les 15" sans exception, reçoivent bien moins les signaux Airport, je suis souvent 2 barres en dessous des ibook et de même pour les 15". Bon il faut dire aussi, que même les PC là ils sont largés  Mais, je peux te confirmer que à distance égale, il y a une réel différence entre les Powerbook et les iBook 12 et 14" de l'orde de 15%

Désolé Onra


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2005)

Ca vient de l'Alu ou alors de la qualité des antennes


----------



## Balooners (29 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca vient de l'Alu ou alors de la qualité des antennes



ça j'ai faillit ne pas m'en douter  :sleep:


----------



## Onra (31 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je veus pas faire de mal a Onra,  mais je me lance  :



Merci pour ta sollicitude  

Bon, je ne sais pas par rapport aux alu 15" mais en tout cas, même si les iBooks ont une excellente réception, elle est à peine inférieure sur mon lulu 12". Dans les vieux locaux de notre AUG à Lyon, je capte même dans les endroits les plus difficile, alors que les Ti ont abandonné depuis longtemps.

Pour ce qui est du choix du PowerBook, il ne se résume pas à l'entrée son et au superdrive. Il y a aussi la carte graphique. Et c'est un élément important quand on joue un peu comme moi. Quand au port DVI il est n'est pas au rabais, il faut juste un adaptateur minuscule comparé à un superdrive externe pour un iBook. Et je suis bien content de pouvoir me servir de ma machine en tant qu'UC, branché à un écran en DVI, quand je suis au boulot.

Quand à l'entrée son, je me sers énormément d'iChat audio et de skype avec un casque micro et je peux te dire que c'est essentiel. Il ne faut pas nécessairement être un professionnel de la musique pour en avoir besoin. Quand au graveur de DVD, je m'en sers énormément, mais bon... chacun ses utilisations, et donc la machine qui correspond à son besoin, isn't it ? :mouais:

Pour ce qui est des perfs, je pense que le bon est significatif entre un 867 et le 1.33GHz. A cause du processeur, du bus, et de la carte video. Maintenant, les rumeurs prédisent un renouvellement de la gamme dans peu de temps. Un G4 1.5GHz sera toujours un petit plus 


ALU 12 POWAAAAAA ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Je suis d'accord avect toi, onra, dans la esure ou tu utilises les differences entre l'alu 12" et l'ibook... Cela dit, il faut etre bien sur qu'on va bien s'en servir, parceque la difference de prix, elle existe bien...


----------



## kisco (31 Janvier 2005)

voilà la gamme est mise à jour, des sujets en parlent déjà


----------



## SulliX (1 Février 2005)

Les nouveaux PBook sont là, et du coup ça change la donne...

Ma dernière idée, c'était un iBook. Faisons le calcul :

*iBook 12"* (999¤) + 512 Mo (indispensable ! disons 100¤) + 60 Go (60¤) + BT (49¤) + iMic (36¤) soit un total d'environ *1230¤* pour avoir une conf équivalente au PBook 12" 867Mhz.

*PowerBook 12"* combo : *1529¤* soit 300¤ de plus. Les avantages :
- +300 Mhz
- bus plus rapide (167 au lieu de 133)
- disque plus rapide (5400tr/mn) protégé par "SMS"
- mémoire + rapide (333 au lieu de 266Mhz)
- meilleure carte vidéo, possibilité 2ème écran sans recopie

En terme de performances, cela doit se sentir tout ça.

En dehors des performances, on notera :
- nouveau touchpad
- un poil plus petit et léger
- look alu
- l'iBook à déjà 4 mois, renouvellement plus proche...
- revente plus facile ?

les points faibles :
- 512 Mo au lieu de 768 dans le cas de l'iBook
- moins bonne autonomie
- problèmes de finition
- réception Airport
- bruit ? (ventilateur) 

Je trouve que le nouveau PowerBook justifie assez bien les 300¤.

Et pour 200¤ de plus, on a le Superdrive avec le disque de 80 Go. Sachant qu'un graveur externe vaut dans les 100-150 ¤ et l'option 80 Go 130 ¤ pour un iBook...

Sachant que le 867 Mhz valait 2271¤ à l'époque, l'offre paraît forcément intéressante.

(Waouh... ma 100éme contrib, ça se fête !  faites tourner la boule   )


----------



## Onra (2 Février 2005)

Pour la réception airport et l'autonomie c'est du chipotage car les différences sont minimes


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

la, pour le coup, je ne suis plus trop d'accord... 


La difference est sensible, cela dit maintenant que le pwbk 12" est tout nouveau avec le systeme de protection du disque dur et le nouveau trackpad+BT 2, en moins cher...

Peut etre le 12 " alors, oui...Ou alors attendre le pb G5???


----------



## Cricri (2 Février 2005)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Pour la réception airport et l'autonomie c'est du chipotage car les différences sont minimes


1 heure d'autonomie en moins d'après ce que j'ai pu lire.

Et pour le bruit ? (ventilateur ?) 
Pour les problèmes de finition de quoi sagit il ?
Et la chaleur ?


----------



## Onra (3 Février 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> 1 heure d'autonomie en moins d'après ce que j'ai pu lire.
> 
> Et pour le bruit ? (ventilateur ?)
> Pour les problèmes de finition de quoi sagit il ?
> Et la chaleur ?



Bon sang mais c'est pas possible de lire ça ? 

Pourquoi tu écris des choses non factuelles ?  :hein:


Pour ma part, en tant que possesseur de PowerBook G4 1.33GHz et ancien possesseur d'iBook G3, j'ai constaté très peu de différence !!!

Alors ? C'est marqué sur ma tête que je raconte des salades ou quoi ? 

Ca avance à quoi de raconter les "on dit" du post d'à côté ? :mouais:


Pour ce qui est du bruit, il est identique en utilisation normale mais par contre, quand je joue à UT par exemple les ventilateurs soufflent plus que mon ancien iBook. Mais en contre partie, j'ai plus de fps ! 

Pour ce qui est de la finition je la trouve meilleure sur le PowerBook, c'est d'ailleurs une des raisons qui m'avait fait choisir un PowerBook lors du renouvellement. Quand à la chaleur, l'alu est effectivement plus conducteur que le polycarbonate de l'iBook mais rien de plus qu'une douce chaleur en hiver. Quand je jouait avec mon iBook pendant deux heures à UT il était bouillant... donc alors ? Qui croire ?

Arrêtez de vous prendre le choux avec de fausses excuses :

- Il vous faut un 12" ? alors ça sera l'iBook ou le PowerBook 12"
- Il vous faut une entrée son ? alors il faut prendre un PowerBook
- Il vous faut un superdrive ? alors il faut prendre le PowerBook
- Il vous faut le moins cher ? alors il faut prendre un iBook
- _etc._

On a l'impression que certains achètent leur machine comme une chemise ou un pantalon. Mais vous faites quoi avec ? Il faut bien cerner son besoin et établir une liste de foncionnalité avec une priorité et bien sûr avoir un *budget*. Automatiquement il en ressortira une machine plutôt qu'une autre. Y'a rien de compliqué la dedans... rien d'irrationnel !!!  


M'enfin !


----------



## SulliX (3 Février 2005)

Certains critères sont certes plus ou moins importants, et plus ou moins critiques, c'est sûr.

En plus, les avis ne sont pas toujours très "scientifiques". De vrais tests consisteraient par exemple à voir si un iBook fonctionne en Airport chez moi où le Powerbook ne passe pas, si je peut poster sur MacG sans que le ventilo se déclenche, si il y a besoin de le recharger moins souvent...

Disons que l'on donne des pistes de réflexion, après il faut prendre avec du recul les avis de chacun.

Je pense que l'on peut quand même dire sans se tromper que le PowerBook 1,5 GHz justifie mieux qu'avant sa différence de prix par rapport à l'iBook.

En conclusion, je dirais que l'important c'est d'être comme ça :  :love: en ouvrant le carton !! (et de le rester après...)


----------

